# PI allows entry of fully vaccinated foreigners with visa-free privileges



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

November 26, 2021
ARTICLES: 

GMA News
Philippines allows entry of fully vaccinated foreigners with visa-free privileges

Manila Bulletin
PH to allow entry of fully vaxxed foreigners from non-visa countries on Dec. 1-15


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

But only from green list countries so you need to stay in a green list country for 14 days before onward travel to the Philippines. Word of warning the green list contains several countries that have today been red listed in the UK due to the new super variant coming out of southern Africa. The current Philippines green list is due for revision on 1 Dec.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> But only from green list countries so you need to stay in a green list country for 14 days before onward travel to the Philippines. Word of warning the green list contains several countries that have today been red listed in the UK due to the new super variant coming out of southern Africa. The current Philippines green list is due for revision on 1 Dec.


Yep... here we go again with another variant and here's the problem the citizen will be allowed repatriation from South Africa and many show up sick like the Delta variant which put us back into another long and painful lockdown or now they've become modified region specific lockdowns. 

This is the headline today from one of the major MSM news sources:
*WHO meets to discuss new, ‘heavily mutated’ COVID-19 variant*
So basically it's a 2 -3 month delay and we get hit hard by another Covid mutation brought in by repatriated citizens, can't wait.  Hopefully, I can get my annual check-in knocked out before it turns into another lockdown, I have to travel to Sta Rosa Laguna, our nearest Satellite Office.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

SOURCE: Fully-vaxxed foreigners from ‘green’ countries can enter PH starting Dec 1


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

In a day ot two the Philippine Bureau of Immigration website will have the official letter posted under their advisory section.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

IATF 150A
effective 1 December 2021, fully vaccinated nationals of non-visa required countries under Executive Order No. 408 (s.1960), as amended, shall be allowed to enter the Philippines until 15 December 2021, subject to the following conditions:
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/11nov/20211125-IATF-150A-RRD.pdf


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

So US citizen can come if they spend the 14 days prior to arrival in a green list country,

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> So US citizen can come if they spend the 14 days prior to arrival in a green list country,
> 
> Chuck


Basically yes but the window is only 1 to 15 Dec so you would need to be pretty quick on your feet. Also there's no mention of visa on arrival. I'm sure the full details will shake out over the next few days once they've thought about it.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Basically yes but the window is only 1 to 15 Dec so you would need to be pretty quick on your feet. Also there's no mention of visa on arrival. I'm sure the full details will shake out over the next few days once they've thought about it.


It states non Visa required countries., plus no mention of acquiring visa from Embassy.

Chuck


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I wonder when the USA will become a green country on the list? Until now I am confused if a tourist visa holder can enter the Philippines if they are fully vaccinated and quarantine for 14 days?
Does anybody understand what they mean? I doubt if the USA will ever be on the green list. Most of the countries the Philippines list on the green list are very poor countries. I would be surprised to see any of them in the Philippines. there are a few countries on the list that the people could afford to fly to the Philippines.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I wonder when the USA will become a green country on the list? Until now I am confused if a tourist visa holder can enter the Philippines if they are fully vaccinated and quarantine for 14 days?
> Does anybody understand what they mean? I doubt if the USA will ever be on the green list. Most of the countries the Philippines list on the green list are very poor countries. I would be surprised to see any of them in the Philippines. there are a few countries on the list that the people could afford to fly to the Philippines.
> 
> art


Philippine citizen, SRRV applicants or 9a Visa holders with the entry exemption documents (EED) and US citizens who are married to a Philippine National or have family members residing here.

Philippine Consulate would determine at this time who can travel to the Philippines.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

art1946 said:


> I wonder when the USA will become a green country on the list? Until now I am confused if a tourist visa holder can enter the Philippines if they are fully vaccinated and quarantine for 14 days?
> Does anybody understand what they mean? I doubt if the USA will ever be on the green list. Most of the countries the Philippines list on the green list are very poor countries. I would be surprised to see any of them in the Philippines. there are a few countries on the list that the people could afford to fly to the Philippines.
> 
> art


The Philippines will begin to accept fully vaccinated foreign nationals who are allowed to stay in the country *without a visa* for a limited period of time. 

The list of countries whose citizens may avail themselves of *visa-free privileges* can be found on the website of the Department of Foreign Affairs. 
SOURCE: Philippines allows entry of fully vaccinated foreigners with visa-free privileges

Regarding "Visa Free":

"Visa Free" means one from certain countries can enter the PI without a pre-approved visa. The same as it was pre-covid.

The guidance is to refer to the DFA website to see if one's country is listed as "Visa Free". This list has nothing to do with the Covid restrictions. It's the same pre-covid list of "Visa Free" countries.
DFA Website here: Guidelines on the Entry of Temporary Visitors to the Philippines

If one follows the guidance, the US is listed as a "Visa Free" country on the DFA website however it's not listed as a green country allowed under IATF entry guidelines..

If it was me, and if I met the entry requirements (fully vaccinated, etc.) and I badly wanted to enter the PI (from the US) under this new temporary guidance, I would fly to a green country today or ASAP, stay for 14 days then fly to the PI "Visa Free" and enter prior to the December 15, 2021 deadline.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It says visa free green listed countries can enter but doesn't spell out if visa on arrival has been reintroduced. Usual vague information coming out of the Philippines, they usually tye things down over the next few days.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Gary D said:


> It says visa free green listed countries can enter but doesn't spell out if visa on arrival has been reintroduced. Usual vague information coming out of the Philippines, they usually tye things down over the next few days.


What is vague about this? Their guidance is clearly stated. in IATF 150

G. The list of non-visa required countries under Executive Order No. 408 (s.1960), as
amended, may be found at Guidelines on the Entry of Temporary Visitors to the Philippines
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/11nov/20211125-IATF-150A-RRD.pdf

The Philippines will begin to accept fully vaccinated foreign nationals who are allowed to stay in the country *without a visa* for a limited period of time.

The list of countries whose citizens may avail themselves of *visa-free privileges* can be found on the website of the Department of Foreign Affairs.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Joe

I don't understand the free visa scenario. I have been there from the USA. I didn't have to have a visa approved before coming. they would always just stamp my passport for 90 days upon arrival at the immigration desk. Is this considered a free visa?

art


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

art1946 said:


> hey Joe
> 
> I don't understand the free visa scenario. I have been there from the USA. I didn't have to have a visa approved before coming. they would always just stamp my passport for 90 days upon arrival at the immigration desk. Is this considered a free visa?
> 
> art


Yes. You had "NO" visa prior to arrival and because your country was on the Visa Free list you could enter with no visa.

This is the current list of "Green" countries until Nov 30, 2021.
Source: https://mirror.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/11nov/20211111-IATF-Resolution-148A.pdf

The US is not on the list meaning if you want to come to the PI, fly to a green country ASAP, stay for 14 days then enter the PI prior to Dec 15, 2021 providing you meet the other requirements.

Or, take a chance and wait until the Dec 1, 2021 and onward green list is posted and see if the US is on that list.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks Joe


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Here we go again.........................

IATF 150D
November 26, 2021
Effective immediately and until 15 December 2021, inbound international flights from 
South Africa, Botswana, and *other countries with local cases or have likelihood to 
have occurrences of the B.1.1.1529 variant shall be temporarily suspended*
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/09sept/20211126-IATF-150D-RRD.pdf


Flights from nations with new variant banned until Dec. 15
November 26, 2021
ARTICLE: https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1161078


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> Yes. You had "NO" visa prior to arrival and because your country was on the Visa Free list you could enter with no visa.
> 
> This is the current list of "Green" countries until Nov 30, 2021.
> Source: https://mirror.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/11nov/20211111-IATF-Resolution-148A.pdf
> ...


 But if I understand corrrect both need to be fullfiled? I doubt any of the countries - except Indonesia - fullfil BOTH being green and Visa free country  does any?


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

art1946 said:


> hey Joe
> 
> I don't understand the free visa scenario. I have been there from the USA. I didn't have to have a visa approved before coming. they would always just stamp my passport for 90 days upon arrival at the immigration desk. Is this considered a free visa?
> 
> art


How lucky you are. I only get 30 days visa free and then have to lighten the wallet to get a 59-day extension. 

I envy those who can just land there and immediately get 90 days!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> How lucky you are. I only get 30 days visa free and then have to lighten the wallet to get a 59-day extension.
> 
> I envy those who can just land there and immediately get 90 days!


I would get that 90 days Visa before I left the US through the Philippine Consulate and it cost me $175 USD because if not I would only get the 30 days free Visa upon arrival.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Here we go again.........................
> 
> IATF 150D
> November 26, 2021
> ...


It finally has a name, the Omicron Covid Variant it's 10 times more transmissible than the Delta Variant so a real concern so anyone coming from or that has come from the area's infected with Omicron have to quarantine 14 days so the Government is tracking down those that have already landed... Oh boy, it's too late would be my response because I remember when the Delta variant was suspected and not long after the Covid cases were off the charts for months and only now have the Covid numbers dropped down.

Omicron variant Initial information

Another informative article

GMA Link of Covid


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

mark

I check my passport and the stamp I got when at immigration in the Philippines was for 21 day stay. How does the 30 day stamp work? then I had to get the extension of 59 stay before the 21 day stay ran out.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey mark,

chuck said they changed the 21 to 30 day stay. I didn't know that.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey mark,
> 
> chuck said they changed the 21 to 30 day stay. I didn't know that.
> 
> art


If you make all the requirements, the passport must have at least 6 months remaining after the 3-month extension.
30 day Visa


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

​


Hey_Joe said:


> November 26, 2021
> ARTICLES:
> 
> GMA News
> ...


All cancelled tonight, more countries added to the red list, European countries. Green list suspended. Only yellow and red until 15th Dec.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

IATF 151-A
Nov 28, 2021
B. IATF Resolution No. 150-A (s.2021) providing for *the** entry of fully vaccinated
nationals of non-visa required countries under Executive Order No. 408 (s.1960), 
as amended, from Green List countries/jurisdictions/territories shall be*
*temporarily suspended*
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/11nov/20211128-IATF-151A-RRD.pdf

IATF 151
Nov 28, 2021
SOURCE: Resolution No. 151, s. 2021 | GOVPH

Testing, quarantine protocols suspended for ‘green’ countries
The IATF also suspended Resolution No. 150-A (Series of 2021) providing for the entry of fully vaccinated nationals of non-visa required countries from green list countries/jurisdictions/territories.
Nov 28, 2021
Article: https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1161188


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

The Philippines used to give only 21 days to US visitors but changed it to 30 days back in 2013.
There have been reports of US visitors asking for and being granted 59 days when they arrive at Immigration in Manila.
I havent tried it personally but apparently you just ask the immigration officer when you hand over your passport and they take you to the office to the side and process your entry there.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

So entry of certain foreign tourists has been suspended because of the Omicron variant.

I wrote earlier; how are the thousands of tourists going to get from the airport to their destination, or from point A to point B because most public transportation is not operating or restricted in one way or another.

The arrival of the foreign tourists who were fully vaccinated, from green, Visa Free, countries were not required to quarantine. So another dilemma; where would they stay (in Manila for example). I need to go to Manila this weekend for a Medical procedure and need to book a Hotel. For the past 2 days, virtually every hotel I contacted stated; sorry sir, we are only accepting quarantine customers. No tourists, no leisure customers.

Plan B, check in one of the 24hr short time hotels with a garage where I can park. It's more fun in the Philippines. 😀


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Hey_Joe said:


> IATF 151-A
> Nov 28, 2021
> B. IATF Resolution No. 150-A (s.2021) providing for *the** entry of fully vaccinated
> nationals of non-visa required countries under Executive Order No. 408 (s.1960),
> ...


Hello from USA. The above link adds countries to the red list and gives the testing and quarantine required of persons from those red countries. Anyone know a list of yellow countries which includes the USA and what are the quarantine requirements for yellow countries? Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> Hello from USA. The above link adds countries to the red list and gives the testing and quarantine required of persons from those red countries. Anyone know a list of yellow countries which includes the USA and what are the quarantine requirements for yellow countries? Thanks.


All countries not on the red list are on the yellow list. It's difficult to keep up with the switching and changes. It depends on your vaccine status and and status of anyone your are travelling with. The rest of Europe and North America are all likely to be put on the red list in the next few days as they find case of the new Oh sh........t variant. And now they are looking they are sure to find them. I'd be very surprised if it's not already here in the Philippines as three of the origin countries including South Africa were on the green list whilst it was spreading around the world. I will just take them a while to find it then a bit longer to admit it.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

IATF approves new testing, quarantine rules for non-red list countries


The Inter-Agency Task Force on Thursday approved new testing and quarantine protocols for international travelers coming from countries outside the red list.




cnnphilippines.com





Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> IATF approves new testing, quarantine rules for non-red list countries
> 
> 
> The Inter-Agency Task Force on Thursday approved new testing and quarantine protocols for international travelers coming from countries outside the red list.
> ...


Yes just giving 40 minutes notice, they really don't have a clue. I guess they heard on the news that the US had just brought in PCR before travel and thought they'd copy. Only 18 months too late.


----------

